# [EVDL] Nissan's explanation of Leaf Battery Capacity Loss



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Rush Dougherty wrote:
> 
> > So again it comes down to heat. and how heat affects the battery life. I
> > guess also the cooling in the Arizona Leaf's is not enough to keep the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome to the Beta program 

Unfortunately this is how it goes when you are so excited to try out the new technology. It will be interesting to see how Nissan handles it. I bought a 2001 Honda Insight when it was brand new. That was the second model year. Honda updated their battery warranty several times over the first couple of years, but the first people with battery problems really had to try to work the system and got different results. My initial pack lasted 10 years and 170k miles. By that time enough community knowledge and spare parts were available that I replaced it myself for $400.

damon

> Date: Mon, 24 Sep 2012 09:37:09 -0500
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Nissan's explanation of Leaf Battery Capacity Loss
> 
>


> Rush Dougherty wrote:
> >
> > > So again it comes down to heat. and how heat affects the battery life. I
> > > guess also the cooling in the Arizona Leaf's is not enough to keep the
> ...


----------

